# Luna day 151 - doe, buck twins



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet Pea (SP as I shorten it) is on day 84 and Luna is on day 64 

Ok no pictures YET but you guys have got to believe me when I say these big girls (not your average size nigerian dwarf does) are getting some round bellies. 

I know SP has had quads and triplets but Luna had twins (I believe) and a single last year so I think she is going to make up for it this year! 

I wish I had comparison pictures for the girls - but pre breeding and up till like 2-4 weeks ago (depending on which doe) they were trim and looked just "normal" then they suddenly POPed lol 

Pictures soon I promise


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64*

Ok...I'll try to be patient waiting for those pictures.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64*

Me to Me to. I will try to wait nicely  lol


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64*

I can hardly wait to see you chunky girls!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64*

I was running behind this morning for work but was shooting myself for not bringing my camera out. They were waddling over to their feeder its quite laughable. Poor Luna is getting tired more because she isn't running from me as much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64*

Can't wait to see them... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64 ~ pictures added*

ok took this today BEFORE feeding time

Sweet Pea - dude date June 27th
[attachment=6:1dzvopkk]IMG_0103.JPG[/attachment:1dzvopkk]
[attachment=5:1dzvopkk]IMG_0116.JPG[/attachment:1dzvopkk]
[attachment=4:1dzvopkk]IMG_0118.JPG[/attachment:1dzvopkk]
[attachment=3:1dzvopkk]IMG_0119.JPG[/attachment:1dzvopkk]

Luna - July 17th!
[attachment=2:1dzvopkk]IMG_0109.JPG[/attachment:1dzvopkk]
[attachment=1:1dzvopkk]IMG_0107.JPG[/attachment:1dzvopkk]
[attachment=0:1dzvopkk]IMG_0120.JPG[/attachment:1dzvopkk]


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64 ~ pictures added*

wowStacey! quints???

LW


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64 ~ pictures added*

Wow! Sweet Pea is huge! Hope she gives you does though! Lol. :wink:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64 ~ pictures added*

They aren't due til June/July?

My does looked that big toward the end - one had triplets, one had quads.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 84 and Luna day 64 ~ pictures added*

Scary huh lol

I just think they recently popped but won't get much bigger. Its just funny to look at them


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 90 and Luna day 70*

ok so SP's udder is already starting to get bigger and she is only on day 90.....or I just calculated that IF she actually took with Dude (doubt it, seh got bloat and then I saw her in heat afterwards ~ I believe. Never did see her actually bred to Sampson but she looked to have been bred, if you know what mean) Anyway all that to say she COULD be on day 130!

So kidding watch may be sooner then expected


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 90 and Luna day 70*

Man those are some big bellies! Sasha doesn't look that big in the belly, but her udder is bigger than SP's. Better keep an eye on that girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 100 and Luna day 80*

Day 100 for Sweet Pea today

















Luna day 80


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 100 and Luna day 80*

Oh my; and more than a month to go! Lots of healthy babies coming your way I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 100 and Luna day 80*

Beautiful Does.....  :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 100 and Luna day 80*

Wow she looks big to still be not due till June. But she looks great.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 100 and Luna day 80*

Sw P could end up with quads again...Luna though could be triplets in there!! I can't wait to see what you get from your pretty ladies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 115 and Luna day 95*

ok Sweet Pea passed her due date with Dude so we are right on target for Sampson babies

here is the handsome Daddy today 

picture curtsy of my friend (and bucks owner) Lin Leech of Lil' Luck Farm
[attachment=4:1mdbnhnd]sampson.jpg[/attachment:1mdbnhnd]

sweet pea day 115
[attachment=3:1mdbnhnd]IMG_0178.JPG[/attachment:1mdbnhnd]
[attachment=2:1mdbnhnd]IMG_0167.JPG[/attachment:1mdbnhnd]

Luna day 95
[attachment=1:1mdbnhnd]IMG_0160.JPG[/attachment:1mdbnhnd]
[attachment=0:1mdbnhnd]IMG_0173.JPG[/attachment:1mdbnhnd]


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 115 and Luna day 95*

wow that's a really nice buck!!

LW


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Sweet Pea day 115 and Luna day 95*

Can't wait to see Pea's babies!! I know I'll be drooling!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 135*

these were taken a couple days ago.

Luna is now on day 135


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Luna day 135*

She looks nice Stacey


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 135*

Nice, Nice and big.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Luna day 135*

She's looking good! :thumb: I love her markings!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 135*

I hope she has a flashy doeling or 2 in there!! She's looking great!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Luna day 135*

Yes i am hoping for a flashy doeling too now that my husband is okay with the idea of driving long distances for goats lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 145*

On day 145 - still no signs of labor.

Talked with her former owner/breeder and she likes to go on 147 every year so should be soon.

I NEED healthy babies. I don't care color or sex I just want healthy. Im so nervous after SP!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Luna day 145*

I hear you.

Sending good thoughts your way, and prayers for an easy labor/delivery for Luna


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Luna day 145*

Did I miss something? What happened to SP?

Luna looks great! Sending good birthing vibes for her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 149*

Luna is on day 149 (well in my mind its still Sat and these pictures were taken sat night so 149 it still is  )

Ok pictures


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 149*

:laugh: I feel bad but I love when they are so big too. Its funny when they almost can't fit through doors. I actually had a problem with my alpine fitting through the door in her stall when she was so big. Is it terrible that I also love to watch pregnant dwarves run?? Its tooooo cute!

I wish you luck and lots of does  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 149*

Stacy I am thinking nice healthy kids for you soon.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 149*

Wow! She looks like she is going to pop!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 149*

I really hope she goes soon!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 149*

actually I need her now to wait till Thursday......


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Luna day 149*

Poor girl! Stacey is it as hot there is it is here? I feel so sorry for her if it is, my boys are like big slugs.....not moving much!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 149*

it was up around 91 today


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone. Waiting on contractions*

day 151. Ligs finally gone around 12:30 1:00pm

Shes waddling around and having minor contractions but nothing visible in the backend.

pooping a ton

These were from this morning - her udder is a bit bigger now
[attachment=1:95f7zuin]Luna 151.jpg[/attachment:95f7zuin]

I call this "the Look"
[attachment=0:95f7zuin]thelook.jpg[/attachment:95f7zuin]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone. Waiting on contractions*

Babies soon!!! I'm sending vibes for a healthy delivery and a happy mama!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone. Waiting on contractions*

Oh wow! Exciting!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone. Waiting on contractions*

I checked her -- shes not dilated yet


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone. Waiting on contractions*

Praying everything goes well and healthy babies and mommy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone. Waiting on contractions*

she is probably going to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone. Waiting on contractions*

Maybe tonight when its cooler? Good luck for an easy kidding and :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

Well it has cooled down from the 95 degrees earlier

we are having good contractions now - have been for at least 45min. Didn't want to jump the gun on it and say something sooner.

hopefully babies before midnight

[attachment=1:qz508cuy]IMG_0064.JPG[/attachment:qz508cuy]

udder not strutted but nicely full
[attachment=0:qz508cuy]IMG_0062.jpg[/attachment:qz508cuy]


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

She does look ready! Her babies will be adorable. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

Wow! I'm excited to see her kids! I bet they are pretty!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

Can't wait to see baby pictures!  I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

She's looking quite posty too.....and that udder has grown since the last pic....Prayers for a healthy delivery!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

rains coming in -- she will probably wait till then to push 

or until my brother arrives from Chicago with his girlfriend - that will be one way to welcome her to NJ LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

We had a few storms come through here a couple hours ago and it's made my phone as well as my DSL all screwy! I hope I'm able to keep getting the intermitant connections I am cause I wanna see those babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

we have comcast and my laptop battery is full up as well as my phone so I should be fine there. Chances are the rain wotn even hit us, typical summer weather here in NJ


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

AHHH! I am glad its not the middle of the night! I can stalk this post until she pops.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

:thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

yup as expected radar shows rain dissipating before reaching the Delaware river


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

Thats because I got most of it before it could hit you! It's ok though...the fields around here needed a good drink and it did cool things off a little. I hope she goes soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

Got a msg of Buck/Doe twins.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

YAY! I hope she gets pictures up soon


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

Congratulations! on the twins! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

picture on my fb -- more later


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

:stars: Congrats!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

Congratulations!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna day 151 - ligs gone we have contractions*

ok photos on my fan page
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 2317163057


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Soooo cute!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yup, I was right. SHE MAKES BEAUTIFUL BABIES <333 Love the buckling. Thought of names yet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no I havent. I had a list but I need to look at it


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Wicked. Oh, btw, the random Alexandra replying to your pictures is me haha :laugh:

I'd love to hear what you decide


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im doing a B theme year

So far Ive had the following:

Sadie’s
End of The Line Broadway Diva
End of The Line Boomerang 

Lola’s 
End of the Line Busy Bee
End of the Line Blitz it All
End of the Line WithMyBootsOn

Sweet Pea’s 
End of The Line Buckaroo 

Ziva’s 
End of The Line BrightenTheDay
End of The Line Bonfire 
End of The Line HeartBreaker


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh and I have lots of random people who comment and like my pictures and status - I dont know everyone on my fan page


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

They're adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Stacey they are sooooooo darn adorable! Enjoy the new baby loving!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are some beautifull kids1 Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all. Im at work today for 12 hours and im wishing I wasn't but so happy they were born before this long day. 

Ok the girl is retained the buck will be for sale - he has blue eyes like his mom. He is possibly a light buckskin but we will see how his color matures. The girl has the cou clair face but body is who knows what LOL we will see how her pattern comes out


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

They are so adorable. I'm in love with the buck and looking for a buck too. If I start paying you out now he will be paid for by the time he is ready. :greengrin:

I would name him Beau Dacious (bodacious) :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha cute name. 

You know I don't mind payments.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So very cute...congrats........ :thumb:


----------

